# clear fork



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Anyone know if the clear fork is open


----------



## vizsla1 (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah, it is outside of bellville at least. no ice whatsoever. Hope this helps


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Some nice fish have been caught below the Dam and west of rt 3. No ice at this time, might head that way around noon today!!


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

The upper shoud fish today... Was by there Sunday afternoon and the water was up ~6" with a tad too much color. By today it should be fairly clear.
R


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Bad day the water was up 1.5'!! But good color and on the way down!!


----------



## jhrules8 (Apr 14, 2009)

does anyone know if theres open water now? worth a 45min drive? thanks


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Has anyone been to the clear fork


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

any one fish clear fork lately


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

The upper was 38* ay 14:00 hrs., few rising fish, #14 BH Black Stone produduced a few ~8"ers subsurface.
R


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

About 12" high, coffee with cream, 50*. Fished clearer water waaaaay upstream.....nada. Lotsa' flood debris stuck on Wade and Gattons nursery stock. 
R


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Yea Ron's right on as we spent the day in the area. Lots of debris and water muddy and high over the bank in many areas. Be awhile til its get better.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

I fished the CF. Waaay downstream, but above PH. Hit a Stonefly hatch bigtime at 15:00 hrs, I left at 16:00. About a dozen and a half, all small fish ~8", one ~10". 
R


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well done brother T, Sunday I believe I'll be hitting the closest trout water early morning. It's my birthday so we'll see what the cosmic forces have in store for me. * hopes for 24" brown *


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Hey ront, were you between the lake and the first bridge? Or upstream from the bridge? thanks.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Barely above the first riffle.... all on the surface, give the fly some "flutter" motion. don't remember any takes after more than a ~2' drift. These were popping midstream and booking toward the shore. 
going to move upstream this afternoon.
R


----------



## Fish Til I Die (Feb 15, 2011)

Heading down tomorrow. Was down there at the beginning of the month when the water was high and extremely fast. There was construction on at the ranger office entrance last time, so that road was closed. There's a lot of debris that changed the shoreline slower and dipper pools pass the campsites. Managed 7 browns btw my brother and I. We hit everything down from the covered bridge. I usually bring my spinning reel with 1/8 rooster tails when the flies aren't working and it usually passes the time until hatches. I'll update you guys tomorrow with the catch.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice Ron! Yea its better to fish with dries and soft hackles. Got to get down and fish it this week coming up.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Had good intentions for going, was filling up gas and watching the snow come.....and come...and come. Got bummed and went back home. We got ~>1" 0f "partly cloudy"!
I have a couple Black Soft Hackles, Crow body, Starling breast feather hackle, that I fish in the film if I can't get a take on the floater.
Didn't I give you one of those Black Caddis/Stones?
Any how, the hatch was ~ 15:00 hrs..... Sun position!
R


----------



## striperrams (Aug 26, 2010)

Ron, was thinking of going tomorrow pm...maybe down from the covered bridge. I think the air temps will be in the low 40's. Have a few prototypes for you to try later this spring (caddis emergers). Since we won't be doing the Castalia thing, I'll try to catch you down there on the CF.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Weatherman sez 48*, afternoon rain. Will be cooler in the park, 300' lower than upstream.
48* may bring a hatch. I'm open for tomorrow afternoon.
R
So it's tomorrow and I went...Stoneflies again.


----------



## Fish Til I Die (Feb 15, 2011)

Went down thurs morning til dark.My brother and I threw everything we had at them down from the covered bridge. Had a few take pink eggs because they seemed more interested in our pink floats. He's more of the flyfisherman than me and he just kept handing me flies so I'm clueless on what they were called. There were no noticable hatches. It did heat up with single hook rooster tails; caught and released almost 40 browns ranging from 9in- 20in in the deeper pools. Caught the majority in the middle of all pools. Besides being skunked on flies, there is a bald eagle hanging around down there. Seen him a few times.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Fish Til I Die said:


> Went down thurs morning til dark.My brother and I threw everything we had at them down from the covered bridge. Had a few take pink eggs because they seemed more interested in our pink floats. He's more of the flyfisherman than me and he just kept handing me flies so I'm clueless on what they were called. There were no noticable hatches. It did heat up with single hook rooster tails; caught and released almost *40 browns ranging from 9in- 20in* in the deeper pools. Caught the majority in the middle of all pools. Besides being skunked on flies, there is a bald eagle hanging around down there. Seen him a few times.


seems like a bit of a stretch, but good for you


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Way to go Ron. One of these days I need to head back down there.


----------



## Fish Til I Die (Feb 15, 2011)

You are more than welcome to join our next trip Fontinalis. I usaully give up flyfishing for trout in the river early because I'm extremely poor at it. Just recently started, enjoy watching my brother do it though. Been practicing in the back yard, neighbors probably think I'm crazy. Took some pics,wasted the majority trying to catch the eagle. You can't see my face and the other one is my brother. Look for a silver F150 with military plates and an OGF sticker, thats me.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Yes, there are ~>20" fish in the CF. My best was 22" on the upper. Best on a dry was 16". They still swim (I hope) in both cases. I prefer to target rising fish....it's what I need out of the sport. Did fairly well yesterday afternoon, in the rain, and the snow, and the sleet.....one on top, the rest subsurface,....still on Stones. BWO's in a week or so.....
There is a guy posting pics elsewhere of some really nice fish taken on the Mad, I believe he is C&R, but showing lots of background in the pics. Not good.
R


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

they are not bass, if you are practicing catch and release, practice it properly and keep yer fingers out of the gill/mouth area. other than than congrats


----------

